# Personal Loan With Poor Credit Rating?



## mcqsue (23 May 2007)

Are there any institutions that will offer a personal loan to people with a poor credit rating? I have seen numerous companies in the UK which offer this service but am at a loss for one in Ireland! I have poor credit showing with the ICB going back maybe 3-4 years.


----------



## wolfspeed (23 May 2007)

*Re: Pesonal Loan With Poor Credit Rating??*

Talk to the Money and Advice Bureau - they have offices all over the country and are part of the Department of Social and Family Affairs.


----------



## noilh (27 May 2007)

*Re: Pesonal Loan With Poor Credit Rating?*

Have you tried a Credit Union?  Some of them are not members of the Irish Credit Bureau and would probably not be able to access your poor credit history.


----------



## z108 (27 May 2007)

*Re: Pesonal Loan With Poor Credit Rating?*



noilheart said:


> Have you tried a Credit Union?  Some of them are not members of the Irish Credit Bureau and would probably not be able to access your poor credit history.



is there a way of finding out which credit unions are members of the Irish Credit Bureau and which ones arent ?


----------



## bond-007 (27 May 2007)

*Re: Pesonal Loan With Poor Credit Rating?*

Go to the ICB website all their members are listed there. Afaik there are only 6 Credit Unions members of the ICB.


----------



## lindmuff (18 Jun 2007)

*Re: Pesonal Loan With Poor Credit Rating?*

lookin for personal loan pf 18000, poor credit history, 1 year.


----------

